# Worst fear realized: Bethesda involved in MMO



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, in May Bethesda made an announcement that made me cringe but one I just can't hold back saying about anymore:


http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2012/05/03/bethesda-announces-elder-scrolls-online-mmo-coming-in-2013/


Formerly a bastion catering to the SP lover, buggy or not, Bethesda, to me at least, was a sanctuary against the WoWs and CODs of the world. Now I think Zenimax has finally cracked.


Some of Skyrim's bugs were even amusing. Anyone remember the skyrocketing mammoths?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 9, 2012)

Never encountered a skyrocketing mammoth. I did see a naked headless immortal bandit, though.

Must say I'm a strictly single player gamer.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jun 9, 2012)

So am I, thaddeus. And that was the very point I was a Zenimax/Bethesda supporter ever since I picked Morrowind GOTY edition up from Fred Meyer's back when I was a teenager.

I don't think Bethesda themselves are supposed to be involved in it much past the fact that it's using Tamriel and the Elder Scrolls, but this is still a kick in the balls to me, as I said in another thread.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jun 10, 2012)

i don't think you have to worry about it negatively impacting elder scrolls VI. that will come out in 4-5 years or so, right on schedule.


----------

